# What would you spend it on



## Gary B (Nov 9, 2001)

If the Fairy Godmother was to hand you $3500.00, to spend on your RV, what would you purchase? Can't use it for gas or camping, must spend it on accessories, tires etc.
 Been thinking, hydraulic levelers would be nice but not sure I'd want to blow it all in one fell swoop, maybe an air conditioner for the pickup camper. Yea maybe that and a couple of other items, gota think and wish! Happy trails GB


----------



## dbkennel (Feb 11, 2002)

What would you spend it on


Simple, a generator!!


----------



## GaryWT (Feb 12, 2002)

What would you spend it on

I know you said spend on the RV but what I would do is use it as pay and take some additional unpaid vacation to be able to camp more.

If I was to spend it on the RV, I would start with a screen room/add a room.  Everything else is new.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 19, 2002)

What would you spend it on

Hay Gary B, you never did tell us what you spent that $3500 on!  Good to see you back.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Feb 19, 2002)

What would you spend it on

Hi Chelse, 
Its good to be back! got home on Sunday, haven't spent it on anything yet, as the Fairy Godmother never seems to get to my place.  But when she does make it think I'll spend it on a 5th wheel. Maybe one of those new Titanium's, course $3500 wouldn't be enough, guess I'll just have to dream. Happy trails GB


----------

